# A D A N A C Navigator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wearing this ADANAC today ... a recent "quartz fix" acquistion









It is a Feb 1986 edition and jusdging from what I can see through the battery hatch still has its original Ronda movement.

Having owned a steel Marathon Navigator, this one seem a couple of mm smaller, the bezel width is 38mm and the width with crown is 43mm. The bezel is bi-directional, but unlike the Marathon it has 60 distinct clicks rather than friction.

The H3 lume is just about dead but it has aged to a nice colour.

If I had some light here I could try and take some more photos of a side view etc .... not to worry I will have to get organised sometime with artificial light.

Anyway here's a quick picture on a US Beefy.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I have the other variation with the tritium tubes. Very nice solid watch. Interesting type of hands yours has.







though I do like the yellowed aged look. Makes it look like its been around


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

excuse my ignorance but what does ADANAC stand for?

nice John I like that, those hands are growing on me after seeing Duarte's Benrus.

I'd love it if the 13 - 24 numerals were red!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's CANADA backwards PG. Don't why they did though?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You live and learn.

Reminds me of when C&A (remember them) changed their logo on the lable of their clothes to CANDA, my mum actually thought they were making their clothesf in Canada!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you know, after all these years, I just cottoned on to why my old suit jacket had the brand name CANDA


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I keep saying I don't have a clue sometimes - I don't really.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll tell my mum when I see her george, she'll be glad she wasn't the only one!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Tell her she can be a honorary member of the "club" PG.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> excuse my ignorance but what does ADANAC stand for?
> 
> nice John I like that, those hands are growing on me after seeing Duarte's Benrus.
> 
> ...


Apparently it was Marathon's (a Canadian company) idea of a joke having US servicemen walking around with Canada on their wrist!

I agree about the hands, they have grown on me so much I have ordered a set from BY (and a yellow dial) for my OM









A week or so should have a new yellow watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Wearing this ADANAC today ... a recent "quartz fix" acquistion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should look great on my wrist!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep..................not bad at all


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Griff, looks great


----------



## Chronosteve (Sep 15, 2006)

JoT said:


> QUOTE(pg tips @ Jun 26 2005, 11:04 PM)excuse my ignorance but what does ADANAC stand for?
> 
> nice John I like that, those hands are growing on me after seeing Duarte's Benrus.
> 
> ...


Hello JoT, If you still use this site, I am searching for a set of hands for an Adanac watch and you mentioned in your 2005 post that you were ordering a set from "BY" Is this still a source for these hands?

Regards,

Steve


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Our Roy here may be able to order those ladder style hands in.

Ah yes good ol Adanac. Had Adanac beers, stout, motels, hotels, marching songs from WW1, safes, still have companies here with that name. And will see the old antiques safes kicking round some even in banks but more as a novelty


----------



## Chronosteve (Sep 15, 2006)

Great to know! ok, how do I get in contact with Roy? I cant seem to get into my profile. it's been ages since I've been on. If yo'd be good enough to ask him for me and have him reply to this post on availability and cost to ship to USA I'd be grateful.

Cheers,

Steve



James said:


> Our Roy here may be able to order those ladder style hands in.
> 
> Ah yes good ol Adanac. Had Adanac beers, stout, motels, hotels, marching songs from WW1, safes, still have companies here with that name. And will see the old antiques safes kicking round some even in banks but more as a novelty


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy's email is [email protected]


----------



## Chronosteve (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give him a try now! :yes:


----------



## Chronosteve (Sep 15, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Roy's email is [email protected]


HI,

I tried the email address you gave me for Roy and there was no reply. Are you sure it didn't end in co.uk like the forum here does?

Steve


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Chronosteve said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Roy's email is [email protected]
> ...


No it's .com as PG said, I've just checked the last email I had from Roy.


----------

